
New Research: Semen May Actually Cure Depression in Women - tmulc18
http://livetheorganicdream.com/new-research-semen-may-actually-cure-depression-women/
======
nickpsecurity
"those women who did not use condoms showed fewer signs of depression"

The ones that didn't worry enough to use condoms didn't get depressed often.
The more carefree types were having more fun. Amazing that this wasn't in the
article or study if the article represents it accurately. What garbage.

